# Hurricane Redbone Fly Rods



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have 3 new Hurricane Redbone Model RB-6910 9' - 2pc 10 wt fly rods for sale, rod tubes and rod bags included.
Two of the rods still have the tags, the third does not, but these rods have never been used. $50 each, really don't want to ship, make arrangementts to pickup


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*rods*

where are you located


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

I live in Port Arthur and I work in Beaumont


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Hurricane Redbone Fly Rods *PRICE REDUCED**

Price reduced to $40 each. I can be reached at (409)7823769


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Rods sold*

Two rods sold, third rod sold pending payment, thanks


----------

